# Getting lights to FADE on?



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, I'll keep this short and simple... I'm going to be installing motion detectors for various aspects in my haunt but want to try and trigger some lights to FADE on, not just turn on. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

How do I wire it?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you can't find one, try to find one of the room dimmers and hook a motor to it, putting switches at both ends.


----------

